# New Holland Discbine 1410 Height adjustments



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey everyone, I recently purchased a used New Holland 1410 Discbine ( (flails). I need to buy an owners manual, but until I do, I have a couple questions regarding the cut height and the angle of the head. It appears that you adjust it by moving the pin on the center cyclinder in the middle of the machine, correct? Anyone know different height adustments? Also, whats the idea with the cutter bar being able to tilt forward? Is this to better pick up and mow grass that's fallen over? How you guys set up your mower height and angle for hay grasses? Should I look for the high stubble kit? Any tips or suggestions are appreciated. Thank you and look forward to learning more about this mower.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

pin in the second farthest down hole, let mower down and it will roll ahead to pin and stop. Keeps blades outa dirt. Doesn't turn right worth a crap so have to turn left and loop or cut back and forth,


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This .pdf file has a ton of info on your Mower and Discbines in general, I have it saved in my Documents> Farm Doc folder:

http://www.boonetractor.com/subpages/parts/discmowerperformance.pdf


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks for the link, great info. Are these mowers designed to have the head all the way tilted forward when mowing? Whats the idea behind it being able to angle? Thanks in advance


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Changing the angle changes the cutting height. So you have three different cutting heights available depending on where you put the limiting pin in the cylinder or bracket. There are two holes in the cylinder rod and one hole in the bracket below the cylinder.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike is right. Put the pin in that one hole in the bracket below the cylinder and it takes the pin completely out of the equation and allows for max tilt and lowest cut.

The hydraulic tilt is pretty nice because if you're mowing and get to an area that you know has some rocks you can always tilt the head back up and ride over the rocks.

The H7220 here is running high stubble shoes. Here's the difference between high stubble and std. shoes. With the pin in the 2nd or middle position it's cutting the Oats off at about 3-4" high.

High stubble on the left, std. on the right.


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got it, that makes sense now. So when I'm mowing in good conditions, I want the cutter bar angeled down all the way. In rougher ground, tilt the head back some. Sound about right? Thanks for the pic of the high stubble. Seems like a good investment


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We don't do any grass here so can't say for sure but I don't think you would want to scalp it. If using reg. shoes and running full tilt, you're going to be cutting very low.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I run a 1410 and have mostly grass hay. I run the cutterbar at 0 degree tilt (pin in the rear-most cylinder hole). That height works for me - nice close cut without scalping it. I think leaving that extra inch or so really helps with regrowth and stand longevity.


----------



## cruz (Oct 11, 2017)

Does any one have a manual for 1411 cutter or knows where I can download one


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I have one cruz. Whatcha need?


----------

